# 501 update



## aboz (Apr 23, 2002)

I spoke to a engineer at dish. He said that the Dish Home update will be coming in 3-4 weeks. Also He re-wrote the timer software to hopefully get rid of the timer problems.Also he also included a change in the file system (as he put it) that when you are deleting shows, you can now highlight many events and delete then all at once. The software version will be P165.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks aboz and Welcome! :hi:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks aboz, Wow, appreciate the info. :righton:
I was just wondering yesterday when the 501 would get the Dish Home upgrade.

I'm looking forward to the local channels no.'s being changed as well, better yet, my wife is. She mentioned yesterday, how long am I going to have to wait for the local channel upgrade now that I'm getting a 721 in the near future.......:shrug:


----------



## aboz (Apr 23, 2002)

No problem, anytime I get info. I will be sure to pass it along!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Please let us know if it will support INFO on Timers.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Did they rework the sorting on the timers screen?


----------



## aboz (Apr 23, 2002)

From what I understand, there will be some added ways of manipulating timers. However, I am not too sure what exactly is going on as far as the INFO. Please give me a few days so I can get intouch with the engineer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Is there any chance that your contact needs any BETA testers before they release this rewrite to the world???

Smurph


----------



## aboz (Apr 23, 2002)

I sure can ask!


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

From what I have heard, the timer screen is not changed in the next update.

There are other minor useful features added (unlike the deleting feature mentioned above which seems entirely useless to me "Gee I'm not interested in movies any more, I'm going to delete the dozen that I recorded over the past couple of months" I can't ever imagine needing to delete more than one recording at a time.)

Contrary to the many jokes (mostly inspired by the DishPlayer and WebTV's inept administration of their testing), Dish already has a Beta testing system. Unlike - say - Microsoft Windows - the number of testers is relatively small, and so some bugs do get through undetected - but the same is true of Windows as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

One wish item that jogged my memory AFTER reading Scott's 721 review is: Will there be an option added to add additional time to the end of a timer in addition to the start 1 minute early option already present?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What about additional time option before a show like they have now?


----------

